# My Windows Media Player won't burn...help troubleshooting?



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi,

I am trying to move document files and music files from a Dell to a Mac computer. I wanted to convert WMA files to MP3 files, burn them to a CD and move to the Mac. I thought I figured out how to change them to MP3s but after checking some box off somewhere they were still showing up as WMA files. Plus my CD player won't allow me to burn. I used to be able to burn with it and not sure why it won't any more.

I build a list to burn, put a blank Memorex CD-R 700MB CD in the player, I hear it start spinning, in the left side pane of the WM window, it reports burning in progress, but nothing is happening on the list side, that it is starting to burn. Then it disappears and I get a message that there are no items on the CD. Well, I know that, I just put a blank CD in. I am not clicking on the 'Rip' button, so I know it is not that. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks..
adam


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

I forgot to mention...I checked the free space on the hard drive, and I have 21GB still free. So I know it isn't that.

Thanks..


----------



## rpace5 (Jul 27, 2004)

I convert AND burn with MediaMonkey. Never had any problems. Also has Tag Editor.

http://www.mediamonkey.com/
Official site for the free media player and music library organization software with extensive organization tools.


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

rpace...I downloaded Media Monkey onto my old Dell and tried to convert the wma files to mp3 files and moved them to the MBP but the iTunes wouldn't import them and they were still showing up with the .wma extension on the MBPro. I think I may have been rushing and might have missed some specific directions? I did downoad dBpoweramp with a specific wma codex and that seems to be working. I do like the MediaMonkey interface and really don't like the limited way in which iTunes allows you to organize your files, so I will go back and look at it again. I will be solely on the MBPro soon and thinking about a replacement for iTunes. I don't buy music online so I don't need that aspect of it.

Thanks..
adam


----------

